
Japanese and Taiwanese Flags Removed from Maverick's Jacket in New Top Gun - _bxg1
https://kotaku.com/japanese-and-taiwanese-flag-removed-from-mavericks-jack-1836625162
======
_bxg1
The silver lining is that Winnie the Pooh's efforts around Taiwan have had
somewhat of a Streisand effect in the west: I really didn't know anything
about its situation with China until the censorship started getting coverage.

